# New England Frog Group [NEFG]



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Howdy,

A couple of us are heading down to Logees Greenhouse (in Danielson, CT) on Sunday (February 1st) ... if any other froggers want to meet up there - we are planning on being there at 11AM or so. They're open 11AM - 5PM on Sunday.

Just post here or look for the plant geeks at Logees. At this point it is Brian, Chris and I heading there.

Scott
Sanford, Maine


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

BBQ at my place this saturday 5/9/09

Sure I'm going to make you lug frog tanks into the newly expanded Frog Pit....but there's beer , and so much more...

email me if you want to come by.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sean, i really wish i could help you out!! i bet its going to be great time.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Just don't hurt my girl!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, I lived in Maine for 10 years and I only knew one other who kept ANY frogs..I leave and BAM! Good grief..
Mac


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, Mac. We have a nice group up this way. You should come to the June 6 BJ barbecue if you are around. I remember you mentioning that you summer up here at the NH show.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm coming up june 20th for a week to get my son, but it looks like the "summers off in Maine" thing is coming to an end. I am going to try to hit some expos this summer and get back into a few things. I'm not moving frogs again!!

So I'm thinking I may be stuck in Ohio..blah, for the next few months.

For me to see any kind of water its the local hillbilly bird bath, Alum Creek. Smells and taste like fuel..
Mac


----------

